# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  تاثیر موسیقی و فیلم و اینترنت در مطالعه

## FarhadMechanic

_لطفا نظرتونو در مورد تاثیر موسیقی در مطالعه و ​حین مطالعه وقبل مطالعه وبعد مطالعه یا کلا در زندگی بگید همچنین تاثیر گوش دادن موسیقی با هندزفری تاثیر تماشای فیلم و اینترنت و دنیای مجازی مثل تلگرام و بازیهای آنلاین و ... بنده هم بعد از نظر شما بزرگواران نظر خودمو و تجربه خودمو میگم که خیلی چیزارو برای به دست آوردن این تجربه از دست دادم.

_



اینم پاسخ بنده حقیر:خیلی ممنون از نظرات همه  :Yahoo (1): 
منم یکی از اونا بودم که اگه موسیقی با هندزفری اونم با ولیوم آخر گوش نمیدادم روزی سه چار ساعت گاهیم از صب تا شب زندگیم سپری نمیشد اما الان تقریبا چند ماهه که حتی یه دقیقه هم گوش ندادم به موسیقی کلا هرجام موسیقی پخش میکنن هرنوعی هم باشه سریع میزنم به چاک :Y (508):  هر نوع موسیقی هم گوش دادم بی کلام آرام بخش رپ دیس لاو هیت لاو پاپ استانبولی و ترکی و کوردی و آذری و انگلیسی و ژاپنی و عربی و ... نظر همه برام محترم هست اما چیزیکه برام اتفاق افتاد افت تحصیلی و افت روحی و یه دوره ای مرگ روحی و احساسی یه آهنگی منو به اوج میبرد :Y (509):  آهنگ بعدیش منو به قعر ناامیدی میبرد :Y (636):  خیلی خاطرات بدی بود برام دیگه هیچوقت نمیخوام موسیقی که اولین بار میگن شیطان  :Y (715): درستش کرده سمتش برم حالا هرنوعی که میخواد باشه مذهبی یا حماسی یا پاپ وقتی که باعث میشه مست و بیحال بشی و حالت عادیتو از دست بدی  :Y (596): و احساساتی بشی ضرر داره میخواستم بیشتر بنویسم ببخشید امتحان دارم چهارشنبه :Y (456):  برم بخونم امیدوارم همیشه موفق و سلامت باشید :Y (623):

----------


## sajad564

تلگرامو واتس اپو لاینو اینستا رو باهاشون موافق نیستم به نظر من کلا باید حذف بشن کلا یکی دو ساعت اخر شب میشه یه فیلم سینمایی نگاه کرد.در مورد بازی کردن باهاش موافق نیستم چون شما وقتی اخر شب یه فیلم سینمایی(نه سریال)نگاه میکنی داستان اون فیلم کلا تموم شده توی طول روز هیچ چیزی تحریکت نمیکنه که بری سمتش ولی بازی مخصوصا انلاینش بد جور باعث افت ساعت مطالع میشه یه جورایی اعتیاد اوره درمورد اهنگ خیلی باهاش موافقم مخصوصا اگه انگیزشی باشی(مثلا خودم اهنگ هیچ از علی سرباز اهنگ تو قوی تری از امیر خلوت و برخی اهنگ های خواننده های دیگرو گوش میدادمو خیلی بهم انرژی میداد)در کل فیلم لازمه ولی نه هر شب هفته ای یکی دو تا موزیکم خودم تو یه ربعی که به خودم استراحت میدادم گوش میدادم بازی هم امسال باعث شد ساعت مطالعم افت کنه مخصوصا زمستون.ادم اعتیاد پیدا میکنه.سریال هم اعتیاد اوره(منظورم سریال های خارجی هستش که از اینترنت دانلود میشه)

----------


## sajad564

کلا چیزایی که اعتیاد اور هستش باید حذف بشه.

----------


## Ali.N

> _لطفا نظرتونو در مورد تاثیر موسیقی در مطالعه و ​حین مطالعه وقبل مطالعه وبعد مطالعه یا کلا در زندگی بگید همچنین تاثیر گوش دادن موسیقی با هندزفری تاثیر تماشای فیلم و اینترنت و دنیای مجازی مثل تلگرام و بازیهای آنلاین و ... بنده هم بعد از نظر شما بزرگواران نظر خودمو و تجربه خودمو میگم که خیلی چیزارو برای به دست آوردن این تجربه از دست دادم._


موسیقی؟معتادم بش-خخخخ-روزی که گوش نکنم دپرسم!
تلوزیون اصلا نیگا نمیکنم-خیلی کم!
تلگرام و اجتماعی رو گذاشتم کنار
بازی هم همینطور

ایشالله بعد کنکور :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Parsa JH

موسیقی  تو وقت مطالعه نباشه خوبه
بازی رایانه کمی ذهن رو درگیر میکنه و آنلاینش بیشتر
شبکه های اجتماعی چت بستگی داره چقدر مخاطب و گروه داشته باشی که در کل نباشن بهتره خصوصا اینستا که من نیمسال دوم سوم ریاضیم رو به خاطرش حروم کردم
تلویزیون اشکال نداره دیگه،تلویزیون غیر از شب خودش برنامه نداره

----------


## Amin97

هیچی جز اختلال و بدبختی توی مطالعه ندارن !

----------


## alis

موسیقی فقط و فقط بی کلام! سعی کنید آهنگ هایی که صدای طبیعت و .. رو داره گوش بدید من خودم 6 سال پیش که برای کنکور میخوندم واقعا تاثیرش رو حس کردم.

اینم لینک برای دانلود 

دانلود آلبوم موسیقی بی کلام آرامش بخش با نام Piano Paradise کاری از Bandari  سانگ سرا | موسیقی بی کلام آرامش بخش

----------


## sajad564

> موسیقی فقط و فقط بی کلام! سعی کنید آهنگ هایی که صدای طبیعت و .. رو داره گوش بدید من خودم 6 سال پیش که برای کنکور میخوندم واقعا تاثیرش رو حس کردم.
> 
> اینم لینک برای دانلود 
> 
> دانلود آلبوم موسیقی بی کلام آرامش بخش با نام Piano Paradise کاری از Bandari � سانگ سرا | موسیقی بی کلام آرامش بخش


نوع موسیقی بستگی به علاقه خود شخص داره چیزی نیستش که منو شما بخوایم نوعشو تعیین کنیم مث اینه که یکی ازت بپرسه از چه رنگی خوشت میاد به فرض بگی ابی دلیل نمیشه اونم از ابی خوشش بیاد من خودم ملیون ها بار بی کلامو امتحان کردم تاثیری نداشت.طرف باید اون اهنگی رو گوش کنه که بهش ارامش میده ن اون اهنگی که برای شخص من یا شما ارامش بخش هستش

----------


## aCe

1.موسیقی حتما باید باشه من خودم مدتیه آهنگ گوش نمیدم اصلا دل و دماغ درس ندارم  :Yahoo (21): 
2.تلویزیون کلا حذف چیز چرتیه 
3.بازی آنلاین حذف از تلویزیون خیلی چرت تره
4.اینترنت در حد نیاز نه بیشتر وگرنه میشه گزینه 3

----------


## John4954

> موسیقی فقط و فقط بی کلام! سعی کنید آهنگ هایی که صدای طبیعت و .. رو داره گوش بدید من خودم 6 سال پیش که برای کنکور میخوندم واقعا تاثیرش رو حس کردم.
> 
> اینم لینک برای دانلود 
> 
> دانلود آلبوم موسیقی بی کلام آرامش بخش با نام Piano Paradise کاری از Bandari � سانگ سرا | موسیقی بی کلام آرامش بخش


عالیه من گوش میدم.مخصوصا حماسی ها رو 

در رابطه با تاپیک هم کلا به نظر من نور تلویزیون و کامپیوتر و موبایل به طرفتون میاد باعث خستگی ذهن میشه.حتی اهنگ هم باید بذاری و بعد گوشیو یه کنار بذاری.
سریال و فیلم هر از مدتی خوبه اینو موافقم😀

Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk

----------


## sajad564

> عالیه من گوش میدم.مخصوصا حماسی ها رو 
> 
> در رابطه با تاپیک هم کلا به نظر من نور تلویزیون و کامپیوتر و موبایل به طرفتون میاد باعث خستگی ذهن میشه.حتی اهنگ هم باید بذاری و بعد گوشیو یه کنار بذاری.
> سریال و فیلم هر از مدتی خوبه اینو موافقم������
> 
> Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk


سریال خوب نیست :Yahoo (2): برو واکینگ دد نگا کن اگه معتاد نشدی :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## John4954

> سریال خوب نیستبرو واکینگ دد نگا کن اگه معتاد نشدی


همشو دیدم منتظر فصل جدیدم😂برعکس توی مدرسه ها هم میاد

Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk

----------


## sajad564

> همشو دیدم منتظر فصل جدیدم������برعکس توی مدرسه ها هم میاد
> 
> Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk


من به سختی فصل شیشو نگاه نکردم اصن فصل پنج بد جوری افت کرده بود درسم که داشتم دیگه سمتش نرفتم.پارسال ن سال قبل ترش تو یه روز هشت قسمتشو نگاه کردم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## John4954

> عالیه من گوش میدم.مخصوصا حماسی ها رو 
> 
> در رابطه با تاپیک هم کلا به نظر من نور تلویزیون و کامپیوتر و موبایل به طرفتون میاد باعث خستگی ذهن میشه.حتی اهنگ هم باید بذاری و بعد گوشیو یه کنار بذاری.
> سریال و فیلم هر از مدتی خوبه اینو موافقم😀
> 
> Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk


سنتی ها یادم رفت بگم.اونا هم عالیه😃

Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk

----------


## y.h.l

هنگامی که منزل شلوغ باشه برنامه white noise صداهای طبیعت به دادم میرسن و هنگامی هم که منزل ساکت باشه brain wave tuner که تمرکز ادمو زیاد می کنه کلا با موسیقی بی کلام موافقم ولی با شبکه های اجتماعی زیاد نه فیلم هم هفته ای یک دونه رو جایز و واجب اعلام می کنم 
فی امان الله

----------


## farshad7

موسيقي با كلام اصلن سمتش نريد ولي بي كلام خوبه ولي ممكنه ذهنتون عادت كنه بهش شبكه هاي اجتماعي همه رو باك كنيد همشون بي فايده هستند سريال كه اصلن توصيه نميشود جون ادامه داره ولي فيلم در هفته يكي حداكثر دوتا ايرادي نداره مشكل خودم فعلا همين شبكه هاي اجتماعيه

----------


## khParya

به نظرم موسیقی لازمه من خودم مثلا ده صفحه میخونم اهنگ گوش میدم میرم بازم درس میخونم انرژی بهت میده اینکه همش درس بخونی به نظرم روش خیلیییییییییییییی مزخرفیه برای تلویزیون بستگی به خودت داره زمان براش بذاری بد نیست من خودم تلویزیون نگاه نمیکنم فیلمی ببینم دانلود مکنم پس براش برنامه ریزی میکنم با بازی زیاد موافق نیستم چون اخرش به خاطر گردن خم شدت آرتروز گردن می گیری تلگرام و اینترنت و اینا اصلا بد نیستن ولی به قول بابام باید مدیریتش کنی

----------


## sajad564

استارتر شکا خودت نظری ندادیا :Yahoo (5):

----------


## sajad564

> استارتر شکا خودت نظری ندادیا


شکا=شما

----------


## John4954

> شکا=شما


 راحت پستتو ویرایش بزن😉

Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk

----------


## mehdi.78

> هنگامی که منزل شلوغ باشه برنامه white noise صداهای طبیعت به دادم میرسن و هنگامی هم که منزل ساکت باشه brain wave tuner که تمرکز ادمو زیاد می کنه کلا با موسیقی بی کلام موافقم ولی با شبکه های اجتماعی زیاد نه فیلم هم هفته ای یک دونه رو جایز و واجب اعلام می کنم 
> فی امان الله


داداش brain wave tuner‍رو گشتم نبود...تو کجا گشتی بود ، بگردم؟😉

Sent from my Lenovo A5500-HV using Tapatalk

----------


## maria.h

b nazare mn ahango ina ba mtani k moj manfi daran gosh nadi bhtare chon az dars doret mikne tajrobeye shakhsiye mne,va masalan ye saat moshakhas dar tol roz ro entekhab kon k faqat oon moghe gosh kni k saat haye dge zehnet samt ahang gosh dadan nare va havas parti ijad nashe :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ارزو۷۶

من وقتی درس میخونم بایدموسیقی گوش کنم
چون هم خوابم نمیگیره وتمرکزم زیادمیشه

----------


## FarhadMechanic

سلام دوستان عزیز خیلی ممنون از نظرات همه  :Yahoo (1): 
منم یکی از اونا بودم که اگه موسیقی با هندزفری اونم با ولیوم آخر گوش نمیدادم روزی سه چار ساعت گاهیم از صب تا شب زندگیم سپری نمیشد اما الان تقریبا چند ماهه که حتی یه دقیقه هم گوش ندادم به موسیقی کلا هرجام موسیقی پخش میکنن هرنوعی هم باشه سریع میزنم به چاک :Y (508):  هر نوع موسیقی هم گوش دادم بی کلام آرام بخش رپ دیس لاو هیت لاو پاپ استانبولی و ترکی و کوردی و آذری و انگلیسی و ژاپنی و عربی و ... نظر همه برام محترم هست اما چیزیکه برام اتفاق افتاد افت تحصیلی و افت روحی و یه دوره ای مرگ روحی و احساسی یه آهنگی منو به اوج میبرد :Y (509):  آهنگ بعدیش منو به قعر ناامیدی میبرد :Y (636):  خیلی خاطرات بدی بود برام دیگه هیچوقت نمیخوام موسیقی که اولین بار میگن شیطان  :Y (715): درستش کرده سمتش برم حالا هرنوعی که میخواد باشه مذهبی یا حماسی یا پاپ وقتی که باعث میشه مست و بیحال بشی و حالت عادیتو از دست بدی  :Y (596): و احساساتی بشی ضرر داره میخواستم بیشتر بنویسم ببخشید امتحان دارم چهارشنبه :Y (456):  برم بخونم امیدوارم همیشه موفق و سلامت باشید :Y (623):

----------


## y.h.l

> داداش brain wave tuner‍رو گشتم نبود...تو کجا گشتی بود ، بگردم؟������
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A5500-HV using Tapatalk


دانلود Brainwave Tuner (Full Version) 4.0 نرم افزار تنظیم کننده امواج مغزی برای اندروید

----------


## hony1996

*شبکه های اجتماعی و فیلم و سریال اینا فکر ادمو مشغول میکنه و نمیشه درس خوند حداقل خودم که اینجوریم و کاملا دیگه امسال دور بودم ازشون هیچیمم نشد والا یکمم فکرم بازتر شد 
ولی موزیک ارامشبخش گوش میدم وقتای بیکاریم ارومم میکنه و یکم از محیط درس که بعضی وقتا خسته کننده میشه دورم میکنه البته نظر شخصی منه موزیک خوبه ولی در حد متعادل*

----------

